# Propane Kawasaki FH500V Wont Start



## LSE (Apr 4, 2012)

Kawasaki FH500V-AS18-01

Propane Buffer with Kawasaki FH500V hard to start.
Tries to start for only a second then dies.
About half the attempts it will backfire and make a "psssst" sound.

Adjusted Valves to .006, checked spark (good), Plugs (good), Propane tank is half full, Bled Hose (pushed valve in on Coupler connector to release pressure, and reconnected, turned Service Valve on tank on slowly). 
This unit had new Head Gaskets put on about 4 months ago.

Any suggestions?
Thank You!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's been awhile since I have worked on a propane powered unit, but I do know if you don't have sufficient pressure out of the regulator, it will act as if it's not getting enough fuel.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## LSE (Apr 4, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> It's been awhile since I have worked on a propane powered unit, but I do know if you don't have sufficient pressure out of the regulator, it will act as if it's not getting enough fuel.
> 
> Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


Thank You, I will check that for sure!


----------

